# The World's Largest Guitar Amp



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Okay guyz, let be honest,
wich one of you is it?

@adcandour I'm looking into your direction!

- The Worlds Largest Guitar Amp - WLGA


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2018)

Here's the funny part
_Maybe to a sponsor with connections & funds to launch a GuitarShred-*AirGuitar* show_


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Heh. That monstrosity is an hour from my house. Tempted to plug in my JCM800 and try it out.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

BSTheTech said:


> Heh. That monstrosity is an hour from my house. Tempted to plug in my JCM800 and try it out.


Yeah, please!
Make a video and a full report!

And, you have to play a Spinal Tap song!


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Smoke on the water.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> That's just a whole bunch of smaller cabs stacked together. THIS is the world's biggest guitar amp (as far as I know)...


fitting that he’s wearing shorts


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

168 Celestion Speakers

Damn...


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Reverb seems a little confused about the meaning of the word "similar"...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> That's just a whole bunch of smaller cabs stacked together. THIS is the world's biggest guitar amp (as far as I know)...



In my best 'stryan accent: That's not an amp,_ this_ is an amp!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If it isnt the backline for Sleep, does it matter? That rig actually gets used


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Thats nuts insaneo! Makes that proper full stack look small.



nkjanssen said:


> That's just a whole bunch of smaller cabs stacked together. THIS is the world's biggest guitar amp (as far as I know)...


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

88% price drop!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A recently deceased teaching buddy used to do pickup gigs doing the load-out for concerts in Ottawa. he told me that he did a load-out for Kiss, and was surprised to find that there were really only a couple of their speaker cabs that were actually loaded with speakers. Those ones were mic'd and the rest were empty and there just for show.

There was an article in _Vintage Guitar_ last year, I think, about a gimmick amp that either Randall or Standell had built as a promotional thing for a small-time band to play on a parade float. As I recall, it may not have been bigger than that Crate amp, but was certainly in the ballpark, if it wasn't bigger.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

mhammer said:


> was surprised to find that there were really only a couple of their speaker cabs that were actually loaded with speakers. Those ones were mic'd and the rest were empty and there just for show.


I think that's pretty common. The "wall of Marshalls" is just for show. Chances are very good that there's only one a single amp and cab actually working for each guitar player.

I watched an interview with Angus Young's amp tech recently and was surprised to learn just how many live amps and cabs he runs during an AC/DC show.

If I remember right, he had ten or eleven 100W Marshall heads driving roughly twice that many cabinets spread across both sides of the stage. Basically, every cabinet you see in their stage setup is real and live.

The same guy had worked for other bands and mentioned that this was very unusual.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Anybody ever seen one of these in the flesh?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Anybody ever seen one of these in the flesh?


LOL The classic NA attitude that bigger must always be better. There are 12" subs that can get subsonic (15 Hz) for home theatre applications. Large drivers just aren't necessary. 

Plus, the larger the device, the beamier it gets. Or more accurately, the lower in frequency it starts to beam. I think 10" speakers are probably more naturally adapted to guitar frequencies than 12s. But there is so much less selection of 10" speakers that 12s still rule the roost. I'd like to try a 4X8 cabinet, which would have wider dispersion than a 410 or 412, would still comb-filter like a multi-driver box, be smaller and lighter and would still go low enough for guitar. But again, there isn't much selection of 8" drivers.


----------

